# خرائط بحرية للبحر المتوسط ساحل الأردن وفلسطين



## wal2001ali (24 يناير 2009)

لو سمحتوا مطلوب لدراسة أكاديمية خرائط بحرية للبحر المتوسط لساحل الأردن و فلسطين:18:


----------



## ملتقالمهندسين (12 فبراير 2009)

و هل يوجد ساحل للأردن على البحر المتوسط؟!


----------

